# My D&D Nano Cube 24g Marine Reef (Picture Heavy)



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Well here it is, my little piece of the ocean. It's still work in progress but just thought I'd share with you the beginning up till now and then I'll update as it grows 

It's a D&D Nano Cube Marine Reef tanks with a few Mods. I've taken the top off and got myself a New Arcadia Marine 30 Watt eco led spotlight (thanks Arcadia John if your reading) New protein skimmer, uv filter and external filter.

The beginning...Sand was dirty, live rock not great and one lonely mushroom...










As it progressed...



















My Clowns Called Nemo (obviously)










Peppermint Shrimp called SeaBert...



















My Starfish called Patrick...










Mr Crabs.. Mrs Crabs is somewhere hiding..










Banggai Cardinal called Super Stripes 










Chromis Called Blue...










Now...Kenya Tree coral, Xenia, Zoas, mushrooms, star polyps, Acropora and blastomussa wellsi coral...






































If you look closely you'll see the busy snails too.

I'm waiting for a torch to come into my lfs 

And I'm going to let everything grow before I decide what else to put in. I'll update when I do


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

thats 24 ltrs? wow... Im starting the great conversion on my 30ltr nano this week!

Im looking at: 2 yellow tailed damsels and 2 of those cardinals youve got.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Frostpaw said:


> thats 24 ltrs? wow... Im starting the great conversion on my 30ltr nano this week!
> 
> Im looking at: 2 yellow tailed damsels and 2 of those cardinals youve got.


No, 24 gallon,


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Lovely


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

AshMashMash said:


> Lovely


Thank you, It's getting there


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 1, 2009)

Thats stunning!!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Watch that peppermint, my true peppermint ate my hammer coral and if you google them there's also people that have lost torches to them. I took my peppermint back after the hammer incident.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

_simon_ said:


> Watch that peppermint, my true peppermint ate my hammer coral and if you google them there's also people that have lost torches to them. I took my peppermint back after the hammer incident.


Thanks for the warning Simon, I'll keep an eye on him :2thumb:



Tuatara said:


> Thats stunning!!


Thank you, hopefully it will get better with time when everything grows a little more


----------



## Gt Turbo (Feb 9, 2011)

A little off topic guys, but i was wondering. How long do coral take to grow and fill out? I mean it's usually a combination of factors but on average?


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Gt Turbo said:


> A little off topic guys, but i was wondering. How long do coral take to grow and fill out? I mean it's usually a combination of factors but on average?


It depends on what coral you have and lights etc, everything I've bought have doubled in a couple of weeks.

But these are soft corals and fast growers, I don't know how quick hard corals grow.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

A small update : victory:

I've had a new camera so the pics should look a little better :2thumb:

My new addition  (Torch)






























Now I have to be patient and watch it all grow :whistling2: And I'll update in a few weeks


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

A disaster happened yesterday trying to relocate a Leather coral that I had puttied to a rock, the whole aquascape fell down, :whip:

So, I had to move it all about (which was a good thing in the end as I got to clean the sand,rock etc)

Here is an update of the move about and how everything are growing 


















































































Night time


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Another update to show how things are growing


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

SO jealous! it gorgeous! like a fantasy land!

I get my corals tomorrow for my 30ltr!


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Frostpaw said:


> SO jealous! it gorgeous! like a fantasy land!
> 
> I get my corals tomorrow for my 30ltr!


Aww, no don't be jealous, yours be like it too when it all grows :2thumb:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking great. Mine still looks pretty empty, I never seem to have any coral money, thought I had some last week and then realised I needed more salt cha-ching £55. My local marine shop doesn't do tiny frags else I'd go that route and watch them grow. Not keen on buying them online as you can't really see what you're getting and shipping can be pricey but I may have to do that.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

_simon_ said:


> Looking great. Mine still looks pretty empty, I never seem to have any coral money, thought I had some last week and then realised I needed more salt cha-ching £55. My local marine shop doesn't do tiny frags else I'd go that route and watch them grow. Not keen on buying them online as you can't really see what you're getting and shipping can be pricey but I may have to do that.


Thanks, 

Buy the smaller salt and then you'll have a couple of quid for a frag, :2thumb:

I have found a fab shop by me, he gave me an Acropora frag for a fiver, it was tiny mind but it's growing lovely. Only found him after many visits to lfs :roll:

I know what you mean I have bought online and the postage is ridiculous. I've bought little ones and watched them grow. 
I also got some off ebay locally, a small frag for £8 and met the person so no postage, it's just keeping a look out. Because with things like Kenya, Xenia and star polyps they grow so fast you need to cut them back. (as you probably know ) My Torch was £19 and in the Maidenhead same size was £40, so overpriced.

Also if you look on Ultimate reef in your area and see if there are any people selling small frags, I've seen a few in my area but I have the corals they are selling.

If you lived closer to me, I'd give you some as it won't be long before they will grow out of control


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Think the cheapest I've paid has been 30, I spent 45 on a goni not realising how hard they are to keep and sadly it died recently. I did get some free daisies that were attached to my toadstool rock and they're just starting to spread now but they're brown which isn't my favourite of colours. I'll put out some feelers and see who my fellow local reefers are.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

You're 2 hours 14 mins away from me, that's a shame! If you ever have a trip to Wales let me know 

It's worth doing that as some just want to get rid sometimes. I've seen a few after I bought mine, :sad:

:2thumb:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

You're in South Wales aren't you? I am in Wales the weekend after this one probably but unfortunately north Wales, that's a 4hr round trip too.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, unfortunately it's probably longer to get from North wales to South Wales than coming straight from your place, it's crazy :whistling2:

EDIT - I've just been told that it's probably about a 6 hour round trip :roll:


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

Jaydee Aquatics, Llay, North Wales

Lots of really nice small pieces - £10 and up. 

I refuse to shop anywhere else. Ive never had a fish die from them!


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

And while we are on that note, Delta Marines in South Wales is fab, I won't go anywhere else now either 

If he hasn't got it, he will get you it : victory:

Not sure we are allowed to say this :blush:


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

i just went to Jaydee to buy my first corals... I paid £50 for 4 small/mediums... They gave me £40 cos its my birthday today. They are simply amazing!


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Frostpaw said:


> i just went to Jaydee to buy my first corals... I paid £50 for 4 small/mediums... They gave me £40 cos its my birthday today. They are simply amazing!


That's brilliant :2thumb: Don't forget to post pics on your thread.

Happy Birthday, a lovely birthday present indeed


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

My final addition (for the moment)....










Beautiful :flrt:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I love those and intended getting one when I first set up but I have an open top tank and I'm told they're renowned for jumping. 

I bought a star polyp colony and orange zoa colony today for £60. No luck in finding any local reefers selling coral yet.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

_simon_ said:


> I love those and intended getting one when I first set up but I have an open top tank and I'm told they're renowned for jumping.
> 
> I bought a star polyp colony and orange zoa colony today for £60. No luck in finding any local reefers selling coral yet.


I have an open top and he doesn't go anywhere near the top in the day he just hovers in the middle and if he gets spooked he goes into the rocks.

In the night when I turn all lights off I cover the top with a toybox cover to make sure nothing jumps, as I was worried about my clowns too. I'm paranoid so the top goes on, fits on great too. 

I heard they are renowned for jumping but if it's all peaceful then they shouldn't.

That's a lot are they large ones?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I might give one a try then. Only had one fish jump so far an that was a Chromis I spooked, luckily it hit my arm and I saw it on the floor!

The star colony is big but the zoas not particularly but then even zoa frags seem pricey. Stars were £35 and the zoas £25. I'll take a pic when they're settled.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Aww, I would hate any to jump, I've heard it a lot. I have peaceful fish so I haven't seen any even attempt to (mind you when it comes to food it's every fish for itself, :lol2: but I'm there to keep an eye on them then )

Please don't blame me if he does jump :gasp: 
If you do get one when you get him home you need to peg the bag to the edge as that's when they are prone to jump, as they are frightened, (that's what I was told anyway)

Ooo, I paid 9.99 for a frag of zoas, it was small but is growing lovely. 

In the local maidenhead it was any 2 soft corals for £40 and they were a good size.

I don't go there now as I've found a great place closer to me.

Hope you can find a cheaper place


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

The place I use is very well thought of and they advertise on a few marine forums, also very friendly and know their customers by name which is nice. They don't really do frags though, everything is quite big. The bonus is that they're only 5 - 10 mins down the road.

The star colony is bigger than my hand, I'll have a rough count of the zoas tomorrow and see how many there are.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

That's the main thing, everywhere I seem to go are very friendly and helpful and make me feel comfortable and I could ask them anything.

I was told we are the elite of fish keeping :lol2: That's probably why everythings so dear : victory:

Pics will be great, I love seeing other's marines


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

_simon_ said:


> Watch that peppermint, my true peppermint ate my hammer coral and if you google them there's also people that have lost torches to them. I took my peppermint back after the hammer incident.


Just an update on my true peppermint shrimp.
Absolutely no attempt to eat or destroy any of my corals, he's doing an amazing job on what he's suppose to be eating though. He's always very busy 

I was told the other day that if you have a true peppermint your reef is safe and that sometimes shops sell similar ones that are not so maybe you had one of those simon? 
Or maybe I'm just lucky? :2thumb:


----------



## tylersmatrix (Aug 23, 2012)

looking at getting a marine tank and have been looking at these tanks. Can only seem to find the 28g tank to buy. Where did you get yours from - don't suppose you know the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

tylersmatrix said:


> looking at getting a marine tank and have been looking at these tanks. Can only seem to find the 28g tank to buy. Where did you get yours from - don't suppose you know the dimensions of the tank?


I got mine second hand, I've forgotten the exact dimensions sorry, not much help.

I'll try and get a link for you


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Here's a link at the bottom is the measurements :2thumb:

D-D 24g Nano Cube Aquarium | Fish Tanks


----------

